# Blacklist option in your Cellphone.



## 6Diablo9 (Dec 22, 2011)

I started this thread to know how does Blacklist option in different phones work. For example :

What happens when a blacklisted number gives you a call?
What happens when a blacklisted numbers sends you an sms?
Lastly do you use any applications to Blacklist any nos.?

I use a *Micromax Q3* and whenever I put any number in blacklist, the person calling me gets message(not sms) saying All lines are busy and I never know that person had called me.

I receive any message sent by that person though. And I don't have any Spambox kind of option.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 22, 2011)

I have never used inbuilt option of phone for Blacklisting but I do have used 3rd party apps.. 

1. In most apps caller gets msg "all lines are busy" and in some, phone is out of coverage area or phone is switched off or "number is no longer in use".. In all first and last option I mentioned is most common as it looks more real..

2. In some apps their is feature for sms and in some not..actually I have seen only couple of apps which had this feature..

3. yes,as I have mentioned before I have used blacklist app.. used occasionally(temporary purpose.)

At least in third party apps their is log to keep the numbers which have been rejected..


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2011)

Black list blocks mostly calls to the best of my knowledge. SMS probably pass. In most case they get the busy message or the beeping sound[line engaged]


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Dec 23, 2011)

Please do mention the company and model no of your phone and also the name of the third party app you use.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 23, 2011)

Is the blacklist option available (default) in Nokia Phones like 5233?


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 23, 2011)

^^ No not available in 5233


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 23, 2011)

i once tested a blacklist app for nokia ngage and an inbuilt app with samsung. when a blacklisted no calls he can actually hear the phone ringing for a very brief period(0.05 sec) and then he gets call busy message, its the same as disconnecting an incoming call. so the blacklisted person will know you disconnected the call purposefully.


----------

